# 

## N_lawyer

, ,    .     13-     14-???    13-  ? ..    ,     -..

----------


## Nastel

13  -    .               1        ,               ,     - .
  :
1) 13    .
2)  1        ,       2  .
3)       .

----------


## KOT-Ckopn

*N_lawyer*,          *Nastel*         800 .  13001    .                  ,       .       14001.        ,            .        ,   ,    .

----------


## Nastel

[QUOTE=KOT-Ckopn;52700393]*N_lawyer*,          *Nastel*         800 .  13001    .                  ,       .       14001.        ,            .        ,   ,    .[/QUOTE

   =) ,           13    =)

----------


## Non-BK

14001.    ,    .

----------


## KOT-Ckopn

> 14001.    ,    .

----------


## N_lawyer

!   ,      .       13  14 ?

----------


## Non-BK

*N_lawyer*,        ?     -?
  ,   .         (          . ,   ,         ).            (   ),          .
   14001  .  5          -   (  ),      .

----------


## KOT-Ckopn

> !   ,      .       13  14 ?


    ,  , 13-  14- .

----------


## AVK

> *N_lawyer*,         (          . ,   ,         ).


  .       "  "    ,      ,           ,        -   .

----------

!    ,      .       ?

----------


## dream616

!   2    ..    14001, .  ,   ,  .  ,     . ,       .  , .       ?

----------

> !    ,      .       ?


,     .  14001   " ,  " -        .   " ,  "           .  ,       , ..    ,      " "   .

----------

> ,     .  14001   " ,  " -        .   " ,  "           .  ,       , ..    ,      " "   .


  !!!   !!!   14001 ,    P24001 -

----------

. .   24001.     .

----------


## Alexandra Romanova

, !   ,           :

   14001.   4  . 4-     .   ?

----------


## Law

(    ,        ) - **     , **    ;
  (    ,        ) - **     , B][/B]     .

----------


## Alexandra Romanova

(  )  ?

----------


## Alexandra Romanova

1 ,2,  ,    ( . ?)?

----------


## Law

> (  )  ?


 :yes: , 



> 1 ,2,  ,    ( . ?)?

----------


## is-elena

.     .  :    ,  .,  ,...       .    14001  13001?

----------


## Law

14001

----------


## is-elena

!!!

----------


## is-elena

!      ,   14001.          ( ).      - ,  : 
1.        ( )
2.     ;
3.  .

----------


## Law

> 1.        ( )
> 2.     ;


  :yes:

----------


## is-elena

!!!  ,  :  .2,  .3.6      -   2? (   :Redface: )

----------


## Law

, *3* (2     + 1   ), ..   .

----------

is-elena (    ,       , ..    .        14001 ( ,,)             ?    -   ?             .

----------


## Law

> 14001 ( ,,)             ?


  :yes: 



> -   ?






> .


  :yes:

----------


## A2V

> (    ,        ) - **     , **    ;
>   (    ,        ) - **     , B][/B]     .


       2  ,       ?  



> ,     .  14001   " ,  " -        .   " ,  "           .  ,       , ..    ,      " "   .


  ,    , ( )  ,  ( )...      ...,.

----------

> 2  ,       ?


,         




> ,    , ( )  ,  ( )...      ...,.


    ,       .     -.

----------

.    14001? !

----------

> .    14001? !


http://www.nalog.ru/gosreg/reg_ul/
  ,       ,     30.12.2008  312-,  30.12.2008  315-,  27.12.2009  352-     14001

----------


## A2V

> ,         
> 
>     ,       .     -.


  !

 ,     .   ?

----------

> !
> 
>  ,     .   ?


 .

----------

,            ?          .  , .

----------


## tcherri

!       +  15        .       ,       13001.  :        ,       ( ****),         , ..        ?  .

----------


## tcherri

.

----------

> ,            ?          .  , .

----------

,      ,     ,    .....    1    ?

----------

. ,   .         .    .      (13  14   13)       (     )?  , ,                ?
 .

----------

> . ,   .         .    .      (13  14   13)       (     )?  , ,                ?
>  .


  13001,       ,     ,    .       ,      .

----------

C  :Smilie:

----------

.
 .      (  ,        -      ). . 2 .        ,     . ,     ,     .         (.),      . 
  :   14001..   ?         ? -           ,      .

----------


## -

. 
, , -   .  :Embarrassment: 
  14001.
  -   
  :
-     
-  ,     
-   

   - ,    
     ?
   -        ,      ?
     2- (  , .   )  3- ()  -    ?
       ,   .

----------


## AVK

> .
>  .      (  ,        -      ). . 2 .        ,     . ,     ,     .         (.),      . 
>   :   14001..   ?         ? -           ,      .


1.      -  - -     . ,        .
2.    -     46,       ,  ,   ,  ,  ,    "----",          ..  .
    -        ,     .   ,    .
3.    ,         ,     ( ),     .
   .
2.

----------


## AVK

> . 
> , , -   . 
>   14001.
>   -   
>   :
> -     
> -  ,     
> -   
> 
> ...


-

----------


## -

!   :Smilie:

----------

:
      ,  . .  .        ...........
      , . ..  .          .  ?

----------


## Storn



----------

> 


      !

----------

,      ...      ,   .            ?           ? !

----------

,        ,   ,  ,  -   ???
        ,       ,   ?? ,

----------


## CEBEP

. ! :         ,       ,       (     )           ?

----------


## CEBEP

> ,        ,   ,  ,  -   ???
>         ,       ,   ?? ,


  20,        .  (  33),    .

----------


## CEBEP

:   2 2.13 (   / ),   -.  (    2  2    =5)    1  1 =2 ?

----------

> ,        ,   ,  ,  -   ???
>         ,       ,   ?? ,


           .     ,     -.

----------

> ,       ,       (     )          ?


      .

----------

> :   2 2.13 (   / ),   -.  (    2  2    =5)    1  1 =2 ?


  ,    - 2.

----------

2   ,     ...       ...        ,       ....    . 24001          !        ????       ?

----------


## CEBEP

**, ,
**,

----------


## 777

;-  13001,       ,     ,    .       ,      .
   ,    ,    ,
1)    ,           1.     1,           2???

----------


## 777

,  ?

----------


## .



----------


## 777

.   ,      ?

----------


## .

*777*,     ,   .   .
?

----------

> ;-  13001,       ,     ,    .       ,      .
>    ,    ,    ,
> 1)    ,           1.     1,           2???


    ,         .      2  ..

----------


## marina_ch

:                               3  : .1. -   ...., -  ....,  ....,           ,      ,   ,            .

----------


## 777

,  .

----------


## marina_ch

, ...  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*marina_ch*,   ,          :Frown: 
 .

----------


## marina_ch



----------


## CEBEP

. !       R14001?

----------


## CEBEP

!        ?

----------


## Sweetlane

,       14001  ,          ?
      1   2      ?
     ?
     ?     ?

----------

,      ,      ,   ???    "  (   )     ,    ,      ,                     ,     ;            ;  ,   ,     ( ""  1  9    08.08.2001 N 129-      30.12.2008 N 312-),     ,              .
       ,    ,      ,      -     ,       19.06.2002 N 439.
  ,           -  ,   ,   ,       ,    .          ???!!!!

----------


## 2

!        !    24  ????   ????         ,   .....    ,       ....    ???     ,     .....       .....

----------


## VictoriaV

.     24001           ?      3-   1-3?      .

----------

, ,   ,       ()          ( )?
 .   .

----------

-!!!!!!!!!!!
   (14001)     ()          ( )?
 .   .

----------


## Storn



----------

.         .         ( 150 )   .    .   .
1.    ?
2.         
3.     ?
4                 ?

----------


## .

1.    
2.   ,  
3.         
4.  ,  ..3

----------


## 76

: "    ",    ,   ,   .3.:         ?   :Frown:

----------


## .

,     
  ,             ?

----------

!


 14001 -    ,      


 ,        
    ?
       ,         ,        ?

----------


## VictoriaV

,   - ,        ,    :      ,   ,  ,            ,   .

----------

!
-  ,    ,   ,    ,    .    ,  -    .
,     ?  ,     ,   )
.

 .

----------


## Storn

....

----------

-       .
     ,    :
  :
1.  .
2.    .
3. .
4.  13 - : 
    ,      (,  .
  1        . 
          ?   - .

----------


## .

.
   .     .       -       .

   -     !     ?

      ,            .

 14001.    ""         ,     .

  ?

----------


## Storn

> -     !     ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1

?   .       ?        ?

----------


## Storn

> 






> ?


 .....     
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...9E%D0%9E%D0%9E

----------


## Storn

....  ...

----------

?          .   ?!

----------


## Storn

> 


 ()     



> .   ?!

----------

2009      .               ?            ?

----------


## Storn

> ?


 



> ?


   ....,     :Big Grin:

----------

.        .       .  ?        ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## dimanchis

.
       (  ).
      λ  14001(    ,    )?
    ͻ(  )     ,    λ(  )       ,   ,   (     ).

----------


## dimanchis



----------


## Leila

" ":   (  )   (   ).    :   (  )   (  ).

----------


## dimanchis

!       .
    " "  (   ),         ,       .   !

----------


## Leila

> " "  (   ),         ,       .


,   ,     .

----------

:
1.     -  ,      -,  
  " ":   (  )   (   ).    :   (  )   (  ). ?

2. . ,      ,  V c  . 1.2 ?

3. . 1, 2, , , . (5)?

4.    14001  1  ?

5.  , ,     ?

6.   , - -  ?

----------


## Leila

1. .
2.  1.2?   . 
      ,   ()     ().
3.  .
4. .
5.     .
6. ,    .

----------

.
2. 1.1? . 
3.   ,  ?

----------

3.   7 ( 1, 2, , , , (2), (3)) ?

----------


## Leila

2. .
3. ,  . , ,     .  ,     .

----------


## +100500

.  ,      :Frown: 

   14 .   , ..     .      .   9 .   .
 :  .2.13  .2     ? 9  10?

 :Smilie:

----------

.        (             14001).
      ,   .       ?
          ?
     ,        ?

----------


## 1

.     .         ,         ,    .    ? ?   ?

----------


## .

,   .             
      ?   .

----------


## 1

.             ?     ?                 .         ,           ,                          .         ?

----------


## .

* 1*,  -  .     ?
  ,        ?     .       .     .   -   ,

----------


## .

,       ?   :Frown:

----------


## 1

.      .      .                             .                 ,    ?       ?   ?      .

----------


## .

* 1*,    ,    -      ?       ?

----------


## 1

.                  .        ,          .               ,      .         ,    .     ?         ?   ?  .            ?

----------


## .

> .


 
         .    
          .     ,          ,      ( + )
       .      .       ,      ,

----------


## 1

!      ?         ?       ?

----------


## .

> ?


 .          "" ,

----------


## 1

?         ,            ?        ?         ?                    ? .                 .            .      ?

----------


## 1

> ,       ?


  ))
     .          .      .

----------


## Laranik

! , ,  )     14001      ,   ?   **** : "     .       ,      ".          ,     ?

----------


## Wtywa

,       14001   ?  ...

----------

,  .

----------


## Wtywa

...   2 ,                (   )?  ,  -    -  ?

----------


## Wtywa

, ,  ,    ...

----------


## Leila

,  -   ?   ..    .

----------


## Wtywa

.

----------

:
     ,   .     ,     2   , ..     52.48.2,    52.48.3.       ?      ?           ,  ,    ,   ,    ?  .

----------

, ,    .   (   ) +  3-  ., :
1)   13,    . 2.7, 2.9, 3.1 - ?
2)         -      +   (   1   2?),        - ?
3)    (  )   6   ???
 !

----------


## Leila

1) .
2) .   .
3)    - .

----------

Leila,  ,   )))

----------


## Leila

**,     .  ,      :Embarrassment:  ,   .     , ..   ,        "2".

----------

, ,      2011 .     (  ),        ?        ?

----------


## Wtywa

,           ,     ,   ,     -     ?

----------


## Leila

> ,


   ?      .     ,    . 

     .

----------

! ,           (   )   ,   13001    ( ):   -   ,   -  ,  ( ):   -   ?

----------


## Leila

.

----------

!

----------


## Laranik

! , ,  )     14001      ,   ?   **** : "     .       ,      ".          ,     ?

----------


## -

.    - 14001      ().        ,  13001  14001,   13001   ().  ?

----------


## -

13,  14  ?

----------


## -

: ",  , -  13-   ,      .       14-,      . -, /   ,      ,   ,      , ..  ,        ,  . ,       ,   ,      ,     ,  ."

- ,   ,        .      ?

----------


## Flyer

,  .
 :        (   ),    13001.              . -    14001.
     .    ,        ,      (   )   14001, ..    .
   :     ""        ""       13001   14001.
       13001,     14001.     .

----------

!  ,       (  ,    )          ?

----------


## 238

()   ,        .        .
1.    ,     ,    ,   .      14001  13001      -   ?       .
2.       14001    ?
3.   ,   ,   .  ,       .   ?

----------


## YuliyaV

!  , )   , ..    ,    .         ,          ? !

----------


## YuliyaV

> !  , )   , ..    ,    .         ,          ? !


   Law   .  ?



> (    ,        ) -      ,     ;
>   (    ,        ) -      ,      .


 -,   ,   -    ? !

----------

(,.7). . , ,     ?   .

----------


## Leila

**,   ,   .

----------

! ,   ,    .   !    2  ,         ,       13001   .         14001 ?  !

----------

